
Mozilla Firefox 57.0 Final - esaym
https://archive.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/57.0/
======
nextos
I'm very happy to note that Vimperator/Pentadactyl, my favorite extension and
what makes Firefox much better than other browsers for me, is not actually
disappearing with the switch to WebExtensions in FF57 as I had feared. It is
actually getting a lot of much needed new development in the form of
Tridactyl:
[https://github.com/cmcaine/tridactyl](https://github.com/cmcaine/tridactyl)

~~~
nextos
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tridactyl-
vim...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tridactyl-vim/)

------
JohnTHaller
The official Firefox 57 release is scheduled for tomorrow. It's best not to
grab from the archive/FTP server as it is possible (though unlikely) the build
could be pulled before official release.

------
kjullien
since the release is the 16th of Nov is this version really the final ?

~~~
Flott
According to Firefox roadmap, the release is the 14th of november.
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Roadmap](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Roadmap)

